# Wels fangen - aber wie?



## Tinky (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe um den Fischbesatz "natürlich" deziemieren zu können 2 Sonnebarsche und 2 Welse in den Teisch gesetzt.
Augenscheinlich scheint das gut zu klappen - wo in den letzten Jahren dutzende- hunderte kleine Jungfische rumschwammen sieht man mittlerweile nur noch vereinzelt Jungfische.

Im Nachhinein zwar dann doch etwas traurig, aber es geht halt nicht wenn 50 statt 5 __ Moderlieschen oder unzählige Goldfische im Teich rumwuseln und die Probleme der Überbevölkerung am Ende allen schaden...

Dank einiger Hinweise hier aus dem Forum und anderer Recherche im Netz bin ich nun aber etwas unruhig was die Welse betrifft: Ich habe keine Ahnung was für eine Art das ist und wie groß die tatsächlich werden können. Der Verkäufer sagte damals maximal 20 cm, und dass die vielleicht 1-2 Jungfische im Monat fressen. Beides gleube ich nun nicht mehr, und bevor ich mir da zwei Riesen heranziehe wollte ich mal herausfinden um was für Welse es sich eigentlich handelt.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die aus dem Teich bekomme um sie fotographieren zu können?
Eine "normale" Reuse soll nicht klappen - wie könnte man die anlocken oder mit welchen Reusen besteht Hoffnung auf Erfolg?

Schönen Gruß!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wels fangen - aber wie?*

Hi,

der echte Wels / __ Waller hat 4 kurze Barteln am Unterkiefer, und 2 lange seitlich am Oberkiefer

Katzenwelse haben immer 8 Barteln (4 unten, 2 seitlich, 2 vor den Augen auf dem Oberkiefer

einfach mal zählen


----------



## Boxerfan (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wels fangen - aber wie?*

Hei Tinky, 
schau Dir mal mein Album an, da kannst Du sehen wie Walla aussehen-----und wie groß die in ca. 5 - 6 Jahren sind.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## willi1954 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wels fangen - aber wie?*

Moin

es gibt bei einem Teichhändler aus Österreich prima Reusen zu kaufen, damit kannst du sicher deine Welse fangen, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.

LG Willi


----------



## Janski (24. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wels fangen - aber wie?*

Hi Tinky,

wie groß sind sie denn momentan ??
Aufgrund deines Postings nehme ich an, dass sie größer als 20cm, da du sagst, dass du dem Verkäufer nicht mehr glaubst oder ?




MfG
Jan


----------



## Tinky (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wels fangen - aber wie?*

Hi,


> "Hei Tinky,
> schau Dir mal mein Album an, da kannst Du sehen wie Walla aussehen-----und wie groß die in ca. 5 - 6 Jahren sind.
> Grüße
> Dietmar "




Ich glaube meine waren dunkler - kanns aber nicht mehr genau sagen!



> "Hi,
> 
> der echte Wels / __ Waller hat 4 kurze Barteln am Unterkiefer, und 2 lange seitlich am Oberkiefer
> 
> ...



Einfach mal zählen - gute Idee - nun muss ich die Welse nur noch zu Gesicht bekommen 



> Hi Tinky,
> 
> wie groß sind sie denn momentan ??
> Aufgrund deines Postings nehme ich an, dass sie größer als 20cm, da du sagst, dass du dem Verkäufer nicht mehr glaubst oder ?



Würde ich ja gerne etwas zu sagen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie groß sie jetzt sind - daher möchte ich die ja gerne mal fangen - bzw. versuchen sie zu fangen!

Vielleicht sind sie ja auch schon tot - ich weiss es nicht!
VErmute aber, dass sie im "Verborgenen" leben und lustig wachsen.

Meine Vermutung rührt daher, dass ich jetzt so gut iwe keine Jungfische mehr habe und die Welse evtl. "ganze Arbeit" geleistet haben. Würde eben nur gerne sichergehen, dass ich nicht bald zwei Riesenfische im Teich habe und daher gerne die Art bestimmen.



> Moin
> 
> es gibt bei einem Teichhändler aus Österreich prima Reusen zu kaufen, damit kannst du sicher deine Welse fangen, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.
> 
> LG Willi



Darf man hier verlinken oder kann ich einen etwas konkreteren Hinweis bekommen ?

Österreich ist zwar nicht ganz so groß, aber bei "einem" Händler tue ich mich dann doch schwer - habe UNZÄHLIGE Angebote für Reusen gesehen - hat schonmal jemand mit einer Reuse einen Wels gefangen?

Grüße!


----------



## koi.sl2006 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wels fangen - aber wie?*

Hallo Tinky,

nimm doch einfach eine Angel, ein zwei __ Würmer an den harken und schon kann’s losgehen.

Petri Heil


----------



## willi1954 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Wels fangen - aber wie?*

Also diese Reusen sind speziell für Gartenteichzwecke konzipiert, es gibt 2 Maschenweiten.
Erhältlich hier
Wir haben mit den Reusen fast alle Welse aus unserem Teich gefangen, zumal sie sich munter vermehren.


LG Willi


----------

